# Southern Ontario/ NE US Meet



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm looking into organizing a meet in southern Ontario for anyone in ontario and NE US, if there is enough interest.

Let me know if there is any interest and I'll start making arrangements for venue/date etc.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Whereabouts are ya thinking for venue/town/city? How far do I have to drive? I'd be into meeting some folks that KNOW/LOVE audio. (You're not allowed to laugh at me, though)


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm thinking oakville, there's a great drive in there, and I'm hoping they'll let us get together there during the day, and stay for the movies at night. it's just an idea so I have to approach them still.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd be down depending on datage. After mid August works great for me, after I'm done my exams muahhaa... 
MuTT would probably be good to go too I guess. Maybe Fozzz.
ah the usual gang...


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

YUP, I'd definitely be down for this!!.....I'm thinking first couple of weeks of Sept, just throwing that out there 
..but I have no life and will probably show up whenever.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone else interested? if there is enough interest, I'll start making calls this week. I'm thinking of peoples' choice for best sound, best wiring, best workmanship, best install.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

I told my wife about this, and she says, "sounds like fun, we should go." I think she's starting to get into it.


----------



## Mty Mous (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice, didn't even realize there was this many people on the board from S.Ontario area. I'm in Scarborough\Toronto myself, but Oakville isn't that far of a drive, so I'd definitely be interested in meeting up. 

-Thuwa


----------

